# 7 issued Precistas, 3 issued Seikos and 1 issued Pulsar - the collection so far!



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

This is what I currently have with a 95 issue CWC diver incoming:












Once you start you can't stop!

Just need a bezel for the 82 - I live in hope!!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

You know you really can stop liking people quickly when they post stuff like this :laugh:

I keep looking at the 82 knowing that i will be unlikely to get an issued one


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

What a great collection. Will have to see if I can track down one of those Seikos for old time's sake.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice collection, Roy is producing to order again with some great RLT military watches :yes:


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome growing collection. Look forward to your updates! Followed thread.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Latest acquisitions:

*1995 issue CWC RN diver *










*1999 issue Pulsar (short hands)*


----------

